
Lisprolog – Interpreter for a Simple Lisp, Written in Prolog - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.metalevel.at/lisprolog/
======
classichasclass
I think this is particularly interesting because there are many toy Prolog
implementations in Lisp (some of them critically deficient), but very few
Lisps in Prolog. That probably says more about the relative popularity of the
languages than anything else, however.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
There's also this:
[https://github.com/TeamSPoon/wam_common_lisp/tree/master/pro...](https://github.com/TeamSPoon/wam_common_lisp/tree/master/prolog/wam_cl)

A (fairly complete) implementation of Common Lisp in Prolog

------
tobmlt
Paging Will Byrd: If I want a relational interpreter, is this a good way to
learn to build one?

------
tabtab
Okay, so how about a Prolog interpreter written in Lisp?

~~~
ghosthamlet
PicoLisp[1] And Shen Lisp[2] have included one in their std lib, and maybe
Prolog-like implements core.logic[3] and POP-11[4], many minikanrens[5].

[1] [https://picolisp.com/wiki/?home](https://picolisp.com/wiki/?home)

[2] [http://shenlanguage.org/](http://shenlanguage.org/)

[3]
[https://github.com/clojure/core.logic](https://github.com/clojure/core.logic)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POP-11](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POP-11)

[5] [http://minikanren.org/](http://minikanren.org/)

------
joe_the_user
Looks cool, how performant would this be?

~~~
segmondy
It has some benchmarks right on that page.

